# How does one simply purchases a bicycle at kmart or sears?



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

So I've seen a bicycle that I like at kmart and I wanna buy it... but... I don't want to buy it online... instead... I want to simply walk into kmart and buy it with cash.

they have assembled bikes in one aisle... but I'm not sure whether they're there for display or I can just take it and go to the cash register and make my purchase...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Usually you'll have to show a clerk which one you want and they'll take it up front to the customer service desk where you pay for it. At least thats how they did it at Wal-mart....I would assume most places would be similar.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Should I ask them for a manual of some sorts... in case I want to fix it if it breaks... ?

Does it come with some other stuff... like spare parts or some like that... ?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

It should come with a manual but otherwise I don't think they include anything else.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have bought bikes right off the floor in Walmart and Target. They will even adjust the seat height if you ask.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I bought a bike at Walmart that was up a little (not directly on the floor). Found someone to get it down for me, then wheeled it up to the checkout. They didn't give me a manual or spare parts, but I didn't ask.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> they have assembled bikes in one aisle... but I'm not sure whether they're there for display or I can just take it and go to the cash register and make my purchase...


This visual made my day


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> Usually you'll have to show a clerk which one you want and they'll take it up front to the customer service desk where you pay for it. At least thats how they did it at Wal-mart....I would assume most places would be similar.


Walmart is vastly different from K-Mart. Walmart has these things called customers, something rarely spotted at K-Mart.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rweezer36 said:


> Yeah, I have no idea how they still have so many stores open. Every time I've been in my local kmart the employees outnumbered the customers.


They've already gone bankrupt once. They did so because bankruptcy allowed them to break their lease on any property within 5 miles of a Walmart. Then they teamed up with Sears, the place America used to shop & equally devoid of customers.

It's a shock they're still in business.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Walmart is vastly different from K-Mart. Walmart has these things called customers, something rarely spotted at K-Mart.


there simply is no walmart where I live, in the present day sodom and gomorrah that is new york

the only big department stores there are are kmart, target and sears... and costco

and only kmart is located in manhattan (the town where all the peeps go to buy stuff to satisfy their consumeristic desires), right in the epicenter of all the perversity... in midtown manhattan

so I gather if they have the best stuff there, in manhattan, and the only department store that sells bikes there is kmart... that's where I have to go to get it


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

NYC is getting a bike sharing program pretty soon.

http://citibikenyc.com/

Who knows how that will work or if there are any by where you are. In Paris they didn't do it very well for tourists, but for locals who want to make short trips it would be good.

As for buying a bike at K-Mart, I think you have to ask someone and say you would like to buy that bike. They will be nice.

Some bikes might need to gt put together. I'm not sure if they will sell you the display model or have you wait for them to put another bike together.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Some Russian Guy said:


> there simply is no walmart where I live, in the present day sodom and gomorrah that is new york
> 
> the only big department stores there are are kmart, target and sears... and costco
> 
> ...


Lack of a Walmart in the area would be about the only reason to shop at K-Mart. Interesting that they don't have a store in your area, as they seem to be everywhere expanding around the world.

I'd suspect it's an issue of lack of sufficient land, though in my area they just opened up a mini-Walmart. I've read this smaller scale "neighborhood market" (I think Walmart calls them) is part of their new strategy, that's moving away from the big box store method previously used where bigger was better. It's directly attached to Target, so they're really going head to head.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

well... they have like three walmarts in the the tri state area... but on the other side of hudson... and I won't go there

because... because... because I don't have a car

I guess peeps with cars can go there on a regular basis... but not me

ok... this was a stupid idea to buy in the store... I'll just order online


thanks all with the replies


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought miself a nashbar AT-1 through amazon

nashbar makes their own bikes... they just take bike parts that they have in their store, and put everything together in their own shops, and sell online

it's cheap, but it was in perfect condition

nothing was damaged and no missing parts when I got it by fedex

even wheels where perfect, true, round, and spokes were tightened just right

see... not every bike one buys online is total crap

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_172828_-1___202617

I even got a good a deal, I bought it for 180, now it's 200...


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Bikes at these places usually suck. I would go to a bicycle shop if there is one nearby and ask for recommendations.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought a bike from target. I grabbed and walk it to the cash register.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a wal-mart neighborhood market going up near my house. I do my grocery shopping at wal-mart anyways so I can't wait to check it out once it's complete. Hopefully, it will attract new business to the area and get the area cleaned up a bit.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

One does not simply PURCHASE a bicycle!

(has someone made that joke already, I didn't check)


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Resonance said:


> One does not simply PURCHASE a bicycle!
> 
> (has someone made that joke already, I didn't check)


 No but I used to think about it. I still do but I used to too.


----------

